# Christmas Decorations at Home, or, other's that you see at Christmas



## Denise1952 (Nov 26, 2017)

I started my decorations today, and I'll just share one photo, of one window for now.  I hope you will feel welcome to share your own decorations, or any that you might see in your neighborhood, or anywhere you go!

This is my large window that looks out from my 3rd, floor apartment.  I just see trees, which I love.  Folks do drive all around the building so some of them will see my decorations.  I think I do it mostly for me, but it's fun to know others get a kick out of seeing them too. Still one of my fave times is to drive around and see Christmas decorations


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2017)

That's very pretty Denise, I love the tree!  These days I just plug in my tiny ceramic tree and set it on top of the stereo cabinet, then as cards come in I place them in that general area.  I don't put it out until mid December though, and put it away after New Years.  Years back I used to have a big tree, but don't want to bother with one any more now that it's just the two of us.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 27, 2017)

Oh it's darling Seabreeze!  Hey, it's whatever folks like.  Mine is simple because the little coffee hooks are still up, so I just hang the lights on them, and I keep it all simple


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 27, 2017)

I usually downsize, get rid of things I don't really want each year.  I have come close to discarding this, little fellow, but now I'm glad I saved him once again, LOL! He doesn't try to get my remote from me, and he is super quiet, no, bad habits


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2017)

I want you to know how hard I worked this morning putting this up. :crying:


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 27, 2017)

You did better than I Pappy, I couldn't remember how I hung mine last year on the door, so I hung it in a small, kitchen window, LOL!!

*Lesson for the day: I will not keep 2 tabs open of Senior Forums as I post in the wrong threads


----------



## jujube (Nov 27, 2017)

Day 1 of Christmas Decorating:  Went to garage, looked at boxes on top of shelf, considered getting them down, sighed dramatically and took a nap.

Day 2 of Christmas Decorating:  Thought about decorating, sighed dramatically and took a nap.

Day 3 of Christmas Decorating:  To be continued tomorrow.  Will probably involve dramatic sighs and a nap.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2017)

jujube said:


> Day 1 of Christmas Decorating:  Went to garage, looked at boxes on top of shelf, considered getting them down, sighed dramatically and took a nap.
> 
> Day 2 of Christmas Decorating:  Thought about decorating, sighed dramatically and took a nap.
> 
> Day 3 of Christmas Decorating:  To be continued tomorrow.  Will probably involve dramatic sighs and a nap.



Sounds like our house. Must be the Florida weather. :zz:


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2017)

Update on Day 3 of Christmas Decorating:  Went directly to nap.  No sighing.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 28, 2017)

LOL, and on the 4th Day of Christmas, her adornment said to her??

Ok, yesterday I mad my "wall tree" although unfinished, and I'm glad.  I don't like the blue led, and my red ornaments don't show up at all when the lights are on.  So today, I'm changing things around, LOL!  Here's a pic though and I do like the "wall tree" idea I got from Pinterest


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2017)

jujube said:


> Update on Day 3 of Christmas Decorating:  Went directly to nap.  No sighing.



Tried to find outdoor extension cord for my light. No luck, took small nap during Days of our Lives. Will look for cord later...maybe.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 30, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Tried to find outdoor extension cord for my light. No luck, took small nap during Days of our Lives. Will look for cord later...maybe.



Naps are nice Pappy  Anymore, I can just let things go for a few, and relax/nap.  Way less OCD these days, feels great


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 30, 2017)

Because my property sits within a cemetery - a large piece of property that is privately owned but deemed "public" - I made concessions regarding holiday decorations on my house and in my yard. 

I'll be putting my tree up in front of the big front window this evening (provided my granddaughter is not too tired from work to help). 

Outside, I can either trim the house with lights - non-twinkling, and white only - or I can decorate the poplar tree in the front yard as long as it's done "tastefully"; non-twinkling lights only, no baubles, but "Christmas colored" lights are ok. Normally, I trim the house with white lights, but I won't be doing that this year.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2017)

I have some I saved although all the decorating I do these days is hanging a wreath on the front door about the second week in December (I got it out of my aunt's estate).



I also have a box full of just cat ornaments - her are just a few samples:


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 30, 2017)

I did NOT like those blue lights in my living room, they were gloomy, LOL! So I put them on my rear window with the little tree (multi-colored lights) and I like them there My front room wall-tree isn't finished yet but will post that when I get'er done


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2017)

Of course I also have a few of the classic "Shiny Brites"


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh I love all your kitty ornaments, and the wreath is lovely!!  I love the older ones as well De, wow, those look priceless to me, some like my mom, and grandmother had  Wonderful you've hung onto them


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I love the older ones as well De, wow, those look priceless to me. Wonderful you've hung onto them



They are probably around 65 years old. My parents probably bought them when they started housekeeping in 1951.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2017)

A few oddballs


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2017)

Day 4 update:  3-foot tree is sitting on chest, lights work, tree skirt artistically arranged.  Two boxes of redbirds have been sighed at.  Nap taken.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2017)

Deb those 4 boxes of "shiny brites" look so familiar to me.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 30, 2017)

Most of my tree decorations are of the "shiny Brite" era and are very dear to me.
Others are handmade, some from my late mother, others collected over the years.
To me my tree is filled with memories and not cheap ornaments made in Asia.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 1, 2017)

Debodun, I have several of the same ornaments shown in the boxes,they are very special. I love the  idea of a wall tree can't wait to see it finished. Denise your little tree looks so pretty. I have one in our little sitting room. I probably won't put up a large tree because we will not be here for Christmas but I always put up the manger my Grandpa gave me in the early 50's. The original was cardboard and only about 6 figures. I have added over the years. In the 60's my Grandpa made it out of wood and added the small area for the sheep. It means so much to me.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2017)

Just lovely, Ruth.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2017)

*Denise* I remember well your first Christmas there, and your pleasure at getting the decorations up to make it look much more cosy ...it all looks very pretty now..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm not putting up any decorations this year..it seems like I've only just put them back in the loft from last year, so I've decided that I'm only going to decorate every other year from now on.. 

 One of the Christmas trees in the Mall nearest us in Spain... it's 3 floors high...


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 1, 2017)

Not really decorations.....but the cutest decorated cupcakes ever! Too pretty to eat


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

debodun said:


> A few oddballs
> 
> View attachment 45386View attachment 45387View attachment 45388View attachment 45389



Are some of those hand-made??  People really took time to make things that were beautiful, and they would last.  Too many things are so cheaply made now


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> Not really decorations.....but the cutest decorated cupcakes ever! Too pretty to eat



Anything christmas'y Cindy!!  And the are "decorated" cupcakes  That takes some doing too, I know as I tried to decorate a cake not long ago and it is hard, for me anyway, LOL! I'll leave it to those with talent, like the were done:love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I'm not putting up any decorations this year..it seems like I've only just put them back in the loft from last year, so I've decided that I'm only going to decorate every other year from now on..
> 
> View attachment 45412 One of the Christmas trees in the Mall nearest us in Spain... it's 3 floors high...



Wow, I went to a parade, and Christmas Tree Lighting last night Holly, and the tree was like this except it was not as gorgeous, with the lighting!! I think I'll put part of the video up I shot, just the best parts PSSSSSSSSSSS: OMG ours was not as tall, I see now!! I think ours was 1 story high at best  This is just so lovely thanks Holly, for sharing it


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Debodun, I have several of the same ornaments shown in the boxes,they are very special. I love the  idea of a wall tree can't wait to see it finished. Denise your little tree looks so pretty. I have one in our little sitting room. I probably won't put up a large tree because we will not be here for Christmas but I always put up the manger my Grandpa gave me in the early 50's. The original was cardboard and only about 6 figures. I have added over the years. In the 60's my Grandpa made it out of wood and added the small area for the sheep. It means so much to me. View attachment 45408View attachment 45409



Love this Ruth!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> *Denise* I remember well your first Christmas there, and your pleasure at getting the decorations up to make it look much more cosy ...it all looks very pretty now..



That must have been about 2 years ago now, and yes, this is just my second Christmas here Holly  Only one other tenant at the apartments decorating so far, and I was nicely surprised to see it was a feller decorating his Window

I'm working on the video of the parade and it will be "very" short as the parade was strictly small-town.  I think there were 3 floats, and 2 bunches of horseback riders.  I'll get that up as soon as I can


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Are some of those hand-made?



I think this one is:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2017)

I took some shots of the office gals decorations for our rec room this a.m. These girls have such great ideas, and many they told me, came off the internet I know this is a lot, but I wanted people to see how much the gals do, especially for those that have lost hope, you might say, in their later years, and don't have much of a Christmas


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*Since it is usually just my husband and I for Christmas, I have not really decorated in years.  In fact, I gave away all of mine several years ago.   I do have a few snowmen, from when I went through a short phase of collecting them.  I will usually put out 2 or 3 and keep them out all winter.   Here is an arraingement I did with them and my rats two Christmas's ago.

*


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2017)

Ok, those are real rats right, lol!! Love it!  My older brother and sister had a pair of White Rats when they were kids.  We all loved them bunches.
Heckle and Jeckle they name them, LOL!

I gave all my christmas decorations away too in my travels, but been collecting again since just 2015.  No big expense, just Walmart and Dollar Store


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Ok, those are real rats right, lol!! Love it!  My older brother and sister had a pair of White Rats when they were kids.  We all loved them bunches.
> Heckle and Jeckle they name them, LOL!




Yep. That is Dot on the left (may she RIP) and her sister, Dash on the left.  Dot passed earlier this year.  Dash turned 2 in September


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 15, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> Yep. That is Dot on the left (may she RIP) and her sister, Dash on the left.  Dot passed earlier this year.  Dash turned 2 in September



Sorry Marie  My nephew and niece had one too I just remembered!  I can't think of it's name, but they would turn him loose on my bed when I came for a visit, LOL!  It scared heck outa me first time, then I started to like the little rat, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2017)

We just have one of those lights that shines on the front of the house and has moving red and green lights.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2017)

Canadian Christmas decoration?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2017)

Pappy said:


> We just have one of those lights that shines on the front of the house and has moving red and green lights.



Yes, projector type, I've seen them at Walmart, and like them.  I don't have a place for one here, but it would be fun.  I'd like to find something to project stars on the ceiling at night but most are kind of funky.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 21, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Canadian Christmas decoration?



LOL, yeah, those busy lil beavers  They are truly amazing "loggers", and "construction workers"


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Canadian Christmas decoration?


Wow! I really want one of these. I live in logging country. Timber!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 24, 2017)

Saw this on Facebook and had to share.  This is taken up in Garibaldi Oregon.  This is one of the prettiest "decorated" ships I've ever seen!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2017)

Very pretty Denise, thanks for posting that!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

We put some Christmas lights into my dog's eyes last night-


----------

